# My boys, Sunny and Skye



## Ang18 (Sep 23, 2021)

Hello, these are my two boys, Sunny and Skye. Sunny the yellow and green I've had since March he is about 9 months . Skye the blue and white budgie, I bought just over 2 months ago he is just over 1 year. He has recently just come out of quarantine. My heart ruled my head when I bought him, He was in a cage just sitting there and he looked so pathetic. Well did it not turn out that after a vet visit for a health check he had a respiratory infection, After a course of antibiotics and pain meds it's all clear. 😁His feathers around his beak and ceare are brown. And got told that it could be a vitamin deficiency, so I bought feather up and vitamin drops. I don't think he's seen a toy or had a bath in the pet shop. So that's my boys.


*Attachments*


DSC_0474.JPG


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Handsome boys, things turned out well for Skye, if you had not bought him he may well have died from the infection if the shop was not going to treat him. Generally when the feathers above the cere are discolored it is due to nasal discharge of some sort, could this be discoloration left over from the respiratory infection, the nares look clear in the picture.


----------



## Ang18 (Sep 23, 2021)

Cody said:


> Handsome boys, things turned out well for Skye, if you had not bought him he may well have died from the infection if the shop was not going to treat him. Generally when the feathers above the cere are discolored it is due to nasal discharge of some sort, could this be discoloration left over from the respiratory infection, the nares look clear in the picture.


Hi,The vet gave him the all clear he's not sneezing or larthalgic as before ,so that could be possible. I didn't know that, this is where my inexperience shows, That's why I bought the pellets as he's not eating any fruit or veg I put out,Thanks


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

He probably does not recognize the pellets as a food source so meanwhile make sure he is eating a quality seed mix. Same goes for fruits and veggies, if he is not accustomed to eating them he does not know they are food, does Sunny eat them? Best to limit fruits because of the sugar content, veggies are better.


----------



## Ang18 (Sep 23, 2021)

Cody said:


> He probably does not recognize the pellets as a food source so meanwhile make sure he is eating a quality seed mix. Same goes for fruits and veggies, if he is not accustomed to eating them he does not know they are food, does Sunny eat them? Best to limit fruits because of the sugar content, veggies are better.


Yes sunny eats spinich, lettuce green beans, cucumber, pear and apples. I'm hoping skye is watching him and follows on😁. I did buy bird greens, it's a dried veg selection.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It can take several weeks (or even months) for budgies to decide to try a new food.
Fruit is high in sugar content so vegetables are actually healthier for your budgies with fruits given only occasionally (once or twice a week)*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*

*There are several different ways to present vegetables and encourage your budgies to try new foods. You will find them in the Diet and Nutrition stickies.

The first vegetable which my budgies that had not been weaned to vegetables tried (and loved) was sweet corn kernels sprinkled with a teeny bit of garlic powder (NOT salt).

Budgies seem to love "spicy" tastes. 
They also adored fresh basil, cilantro, dill, chickweed, zucchini and red pepper.

Have you tried hanging the vegetables from the top of the cage or skewering them on a kabob and hanging it in the cage?*


----------

